# General > The Literature Network >  Problems

## Admin

Yes, yes, I know.

So there was a transformer explosion at the datacenter where this site's nameservers are, and the fire department did not allow them to turn on their generators for backup power, so the nameservers have been down, very very very annoying.

Could be worse, the nameserver fix they hope to fix soon, if this site was actually on a server at the location, well, it'd be down for maybe a couple days.

----------


## Niamh

thanks for letting us know Chris. By anychance was that why i couldnt get on from 9am-12.45pm gmt?

----------


## Admin

yes... the site was down for almost everyone for a long time.

----------


## vheissu

And I thought my laptop was taking revenge and not letting me on litnet anymore  :Tongue:  

Glad its all fixed!!

----------


## jgweed

Congratulations to all concerned, though, on a speedy disaster recovery. And thanks for letting everyone know the cause just in case they might have taken it to be a personal vendetta!
Cheers,
John

----------


## sprinks

> I actually thought I'd done something to be banned as I could not log on with my normal IP, but I could with my secondary one, which normally I never use, with no problems at all. I was really puzzled, but then I don't know what a nameserver is and I'm not technical so it stands to reason I was puzzled. I also saw a few others were logged on, and I was getting some email subscriptions. Not many, but some.
> 
> I'm just glad the problem is now solved and that it wasn't my fault. LOL
> 
> These things do happen, I know.



That was what I was thinking too!! I couldn't access it from the computer, but I could access it from my moblie!!  :FRlol: . I'm glad I know what the problem was and that it is fixed, I couldn't get on via the computer for about 24 hours!!!  :Eek: !!

----------


## Admin

nameservers are what correlate domains (online-literature.com) to actual physical servers/ips. 

Each individual ISP updates their master list on their own schedule. So, when they go down, or are moved, different ISPs pick up the updates at different schedules. Ergo, what you guys experienced.

----------


## Jozanny

I do not want to make a new thread for this, so I will post it here. The prompts from the forum, like private messages, or subscriptions, seems to have stopped going to my yahoo email. I am assuming this is not an indictor of regret that I returned, so I hope it is a glitch.

If I need to do something, let me know.

----------

